# BMW 2011 Auto Lease Programs - 6/10



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective June 2010*

These lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different lease offers from your BMW dealer and an independent leasing company.

*Here's the scoop*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Vehicle Pricing and Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments. When available, specials are shown with payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall lease deal._

Message me for help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2011 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00205 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 740Li *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i ActiveHybrid*
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li ActiveHybrid*
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 SWB*
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 LWB*
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i * 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Premium * 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Sport Activity * 
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

* 2011 BMW X5 xDrive35d Diesel*
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00200 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 M *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 M *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35is *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate

_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms_

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for leasing info you won't find anywhere else!


----------



## thethethe (Jan 22, 2010)

yay for the decrease


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Tarry. Do you also have 5 GT rates?


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

thethethe said:


> yay for the decrease


+1

Thanks Tarry!


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Thanks Tarry!

Do you also have the rates for 2010s?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Scotes said:


> Thanks Tarry!
> 
> Do you also have the rates for 2010s?


Which 2010?


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

mikytalky said:


> Thanks Tarry. Do you also have 5 GT rates?


*2010 BMW 535i Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

LeaseCompare said:


> Which 2010?


328i sedans and wagons.

Thanks!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Scotes said:


> 328i sedans and wagons.
> 
> Thanks!


*2010 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

2010 rates for M5 and 7 series perchance?

Thanks.


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Tarry. Greatly appreciated.



LeaseCompare said:


> *2010 BMW 535i Gran Turismo Wagon *
> 24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> 48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> ...


----------



## bergalpin (Jun 7, 2010)

*How about for 2010 X3?*

Can you help for 2010 x3?


----------



## rsilver (Apr 25, 2008)

*June Rates for 2010 535s?*

Can you also help with the rates for 2010 535xi and 2010 335xi?

Thanks!


----------



## Brando384 (Apr 15, 2010)

In the past, there have been some discrepancies between the Lease Compare rates and the rates that the dealers are getting from BMW Financial. From what I was told from a few of the board sponsors, the rates varied by region and the Eastern region was always a bit higher. In June, they seemed to be pretty accurate, though. Can any dealers confirm these June rates? 

I'll be signing my paperwork for my 128i ED lease within the next few weeks, as I take delivery July 7. For May, I was looking at a rate of .00211 (May rate of .0023 + .0003 ED add-on - .00049 MSD). If the rates have, in fact, gone down for June, I'd be looking at .00181! (June rate .002 + .0003 ED add-on - .00049 MSD).


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

Newmanium said:


> 2010 rates for M5 and 7 series perchance?
> 
> Thanks.


*2010 BMW M5 Sedan*
24 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00185 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 760Li *
24 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate


----------



## DS18661 (Jun 16, 2003)

*Would you please provide the 2010 335i Lease rates?*

Thank you!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

bergalpin said:


> Can you help for 2010 x3?


*2010 BMW X3 xDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

rsilver said:


> Can you also help with the rates for 2010 535xi and 2010 335xi?
> 
> Thanks!


*2010 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sport Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate


----------



## DS18661 (Jun 16, 2003)

Terry, Do I use the 335xi rates for the 2010 335i?



LeaseCompare said:


> *2010 BMW 335xi Sedan *
> 24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
> 48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> ...


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Terry - Can you post rates for the 2010 328i coupe? thanks!!!!


----------



## M2audioman (Jan 16, 2007)

Can someone please let me know what the lease rates are for a 2010 BMW Z4 sDrive35i this month? 36 months, 15K miles a year. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

Perhaps this is something already here. I've looked around a lot and learned a lot, but...

What do we do with these numbers - especially the base rate? I mean what should we expect as a money factor in our deal based on this?

I have offered a dealer (several actually) a deal for 1,000 over ED Inv and he wants to add .0007 to the base rate, making it 0.00270. Is that typical? :dunno:


----------



## thethethe (Jan 22, 2010)

is it likely that bmw will raise their 2011 335i rates in july? or do the rates always get lower as the model becomes less new


----------



## dortega (Nov 9, 2003)

sivert said:


> Perhaps this is something already here. I've looked around a lot and learned a lot, but...
> 
> What do we do with these numbers - especially the base rate? I mean what should we expect as a money factor in our deal based on this?
> 
> I have offered a dealer (several actually) a deal for 1,000 over ED Inv and he wants to add .0007 to the base rate, making it 0.00270. Is that typical? :dunno:


Not in an area with reasonable competitiveness. Here in CA, it's not hard to keep a dealer at bay with no extra markup to the money factor and $500-1000 over invoice. For ED, you do have to go up .0003 as BMW covers your second payment - but everything above that is pure profit to the dealer. Money factor markups can be worth thousands over the course of the lease.


----------



## directrpep (Jun 23, 2007)

I am possibly getting a 2011 335i Sedan w/ Sports, Premium, Convenience Package, Harman Kardon, Ipod/usb, heated seated, etc...MSRP is 55,125 (includes Destination charge) for a sale price of $51,000 (incl Destination charge). MF: .0019 and Residual 60% (3yr lease 12k/yr). Getting Acquisition at $725 with doc fees at $45. 

Is this a good deal? Will the MF's possibly go down in July? Should I wait? 

Thanks!


----------



## rsilver (Apr 25, 2008)

LeaseCompare said:


> *2010 BMW 335xi Sedan *
> 24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
> 48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> ...


Tarry,

After looking at this more closely, I notice that your response provided lease rates for the 2010 535i xDrive SPORT WAGON. I am looking at the 2010 535i xDrive SEDAN. Are the rates and residuals the same?

Thanks!


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi, can someone provide me with the June MF for 2010 335i Sedan and 335D. Thanks!


----------



## thethethe (Jan 22, 2010)

are there even any 335i or 335d sedans available now? (2010)


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

thethethe said:


> are there even any 335i or 335d sedans available now? (2010)


Yes!


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

*Can someone do a calc for me?*

Could someone calc what the monthly payment will be?

2011 M3 Sedan
Buy price: (ED + 1000) = 60,320
Residual: (52%) = 35,505.60
Term = 36 mo
Money Factor (+.0003 for ED) = 0.0023
Miles/year = 15,000
Taxes in 50613
Down = 0


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

sivert said:


> Could someone calc what the monthly payment will be?
> 
> 2011 M3 Sedan
> Buy price: (ED + 1000) = 60,320
> ...


What is the MSRP of the vehicle you want?


----------



## thethethe (Jan 22, 2010)

you are so lazy, google up lease calculator and do it yourself


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

the J-Man said:


> What is the MSRP of the vehicle you want?


US MSRP = $68,280

thethethe, it's not laziness. It's stupidity combined with a lack of confidence.


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

Peda330i said:


> Hi, can someone provide me with the June MF for 2010 335i Sedan and 335D. Thanks!


Anyone? :dunno:


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

Peda330i said:


> Anyone? :dunno:


I'm pretty sure they're the same as the May factors (all the other 2010 models were the same in June vs. May).

If I recall correctly, it's 0.00225 for the 335d and 0.00145 for the 335i. (but you should verify - search this forum).

Don't forget the loyalty money factor reduction of 0.0005 (returning BMW lease customer) and multiple security deposits.


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

TXPearl said:


> I'm pretty sure they're the same as the May factors (all the other 2010 models were the same in June vs. May).
> 
> If I recall correctly, it's 0.00225 for the 335d and 0.00145 for the 335i. (but you should verify - search this forum).
> 
> Don't forget the loyalty money factor reduction of 0.0005 (returning BMW lease customer) and multiple security deposits.


Thanks!


----------



## ghbmd (Feb 20, 2007)

*550i xDrive Gran Turismo lease rates*

Tarry,

Any lease rates on the 550i xDrive Gran Turismo?

Thanks


----------



## soundofatrain (Jun 26, 2010)

*what is your monthly payment?*

In order to truly calculate if this is a good deal or not, you need to tell me what your monthly payment is going to be. I ask because dealers can you give you what seems to be a great money factor, car price etc, and then find a strange way of adding all kinds of hidden costs in the actual calculation of the monthly payment.


----------



## pepiny2k (Sep 15, 2006)

*650 convertible residual and MF for June?*

Dear Tarry,

Any lease rates on the 650i convertible for June ?

Many Thanks


----------



## lindros2 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can someone please explain why a 36-month, 12,000 mile lease of the following vehicle is $961 (with tax); $898 without tax (!) ?

2011 BMW 535i
MSRP $58,500 
Sale price $56,500

Packages: ZP2 (Premium 2), ZSP (Sport), and 465 (fold-down seats).

Residual is 60%; money factor is 0.00285.


----------

